# [SOLVED] Built in DVD Drive Not Burning



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

I have an acer aspire 5551 with a built in Slimtype DVD A DS&A4SH SATA CdRom Device and whenever I try to burn CD's or DVD's whatever burning software I use it is not recognised as a burner however, I can watch DVD's and play and rip music from CD's and device manager says the hardware is working properly.Any chance anybody can help, thanks.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Are you able to burn cd's?

What media type dvd disks are you using? ex:dvd-r?


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

I cannot burn CD's and I am using CD-R or DVD-R.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Try running fix it from microsoft
Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Done. Issue remains.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Locate your drive in device manager, does it show an error?

Right click the device and click upgrade driver


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Done, says it's up to date.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

I had a pesky one doing the same issue similar to yours. What I ended up dong is removing the cd/dvd drive cleaning it out and installing it back in. Then it worked

May or may not work in your situation.


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Tbh, I do not trust myself doing that. I'll keep trying. Thanks.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

As suggested by my teammate *joeten*

Look here under:Let me fix it myself


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Done. Followed the instructions, I had neither the Upper nor Lower filters.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Very possible a failed drive.


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

it still read discs just will not burn any media at all.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

What is the brand and model of the drive? Many older OEM PC's shipped with DVDrom drives.

Has it ever worked?


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Yes it worked up until about 4 weeks ago. From about, August. It's a Slimtype DVD A DS&A4SH SATA CdRom Device. That is exactly what device manager says.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Are blank discs recognized? Which burning software are you using? What exact errors do you receive when trying to burn?


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

That's the issue, they are in, the actual laptop recognises the discs as blank discs as in the "computer" folder they are there as completely empty. I tried using magiciso, windows own burner, free cd and dvd burner, nero. Quite a few others I cannot remember. I'm not getting any specific errors or error codes I can set up the burning to the stage where I need to choice a drive then my drive is listed but when selected, it does nothing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Was the drive installed or moved after the software installation? Try uninstalling, reboot, and reinstall Nero...during the installation process it scans for burners. You could also try an app such as ImgBurn. It's one of the best and it's free.


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

The drive has never been altered with. I will try Nero and ImgBurn now.


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Drive working with ImgBurn. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Cool. So that eliminates the OS, hardware, and drivers. You are simply having software issues with your other burning apps.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Built in DVD Drive Not Burning*

Thanks for jumping in on this one *Dogg*


----------

